# Hello from NC



## stumpy p (Dec 15, 2021)

My name is Sam. I have been kayak fishing for several years and would love to purchase a boat. I enjoy targeting crappie, bream, bass, chain pickerel, redfish, trout, flounder, striper, and blue fish. Pretty soon the shad and striper will begin migrating up the coastal rivers to spawn.. I'm all giddy thinking about it. I hope do some research on this forum and get involved in some discussions with some of y'all. I have already spent some good time on here and really enjoy this community. Well, it's my birthday and I am ready to get on the kayak, so I'll see y'all later.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

stumpy p said:


> My name is Sam. I have been kayak fishing for several years and would love to purchase a boat. I enjoy targeting crappie, bream, bass, chain pickerel, redfish, trout, flounder, striper, and blue fish. Pretty soon the shad and striper will begin migrating up the coastal rivers to spawn.. I'm all giddy thinking about it. I hope do some research on this forum and get involved in some discussions with some of y'all. I have already spent some good time on here and really enjoy this community. Well, it's my birthday and I am ready to get on the kayak, so I'll see y'all later.


Welcome aboard! Checkout the East Cape Skanu for a skiff that can be a big step from a kayak without breaking the bank.


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

Welcome! I’m in NC too, Raleigh.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Welcome Stumpy, I'm also NC. Durm is home, but Topsail is my saltwater base. I am in the middle of spec'ing out a Hog Island skiff I'm building and this has been a valuable spot for nuggets of info.


----------



## carnett (Mar 24, 2021)

Love the NC connects on here. I'm in Burlington, but spend most of my time on the water near Pine Knoll Shores.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

We may need an NC break out group so we can figure out a way split bow/stand time.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

sphamel said:


> We may need an NC break out group so we can figure out a way split bow/stand time.


I'm for that! Brunswick Co. Fly fish backwaters and offshore.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Welcome, I’m in Goldsboro. FlyFish a lot on the neuse and little river. And from New Bern to Beaufort. I agree it’s nice to have so many NC guys on here.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

FlyBy said:


> I'm for that! Brunswick Co. Fly fish backwaters and offshore.


Let's get a NC list serve together!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome Stumpy. Happy birthday and enjoy the research.


----------



## Hooked422 (Aug 20, 2020)

Im also in NC. Wilmington. I also started with kayak then went to a solo skiff and now im boatless looking for a ankona


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m between skiffs right now too (Raleigh is home, Carolina Beach is where I fish saltwater from). Next summer we should try to all meet-up out on the water.


----------



## Hooked422 (Aug 20, 2020)

Goose said:


> I’m between skiffs right now too (Raleigh is home, Carolina Beach is where I fish saltwater from). Next summer we should try to all meet-up out on the water.


Definitely I am always looking for new fishing friends!! Hopefully I will Find a skiff by then


----------



## jdwhite807 (Jun 7, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> I'm for that! Brunswick Co. Fly fish backwaters and offshore.


@FlyBy Im in Brunswick County as well. Im in Shallotte, how about you?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

In Shallotte. Karma poling skiff, 23' Cape Classic named FlyBy,Too. 22' Mako bay boat name FlyBy.


----------



## jdwhite807 (Jun 7, 2018)

FlyBy said:


> In Shallotte. Karma poling skiff, 23' Cape Classic named FlyBy,Too. 22' Mako bay boat name FlyBy.


@FlyBy that’s wild man, what a small world.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

Welcome! I'm also in the Raleigh area.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome, I’m in Pinehurst and fish from the mountains to the coast. Tell us your budget and we’ll get rolling on recommendations.


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

sphamel said:


> We may need an NC break out group so we can figure out a way split bow/stand time.


I’m down, I’m in Southport with a Caimen. I fly and spin fish.


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Ok, I feel like we have enough interest to have an NC specific message to give folks a point for coordinating days to fish together. Who's up for it? Maybe we start by replying to this and I'll set up a group message.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## Hooked422 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm in. I have fished all my life but never owned a skiff. I would love to learn some boating stuff


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I’m in. I’m between skiffs right now. Hoping to build an Egret Moccasin sometime this spring/summer.


----------



## carolinanah2o (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m in. Topsail. 
HB Waterman


----------



## hooked4367 (Dec 17, 2021)

Awesome just a little north of me.. Have you been on the trout?


----------



## carolinanah2o (Jun 8, 2021)

The trout have been scarce, this year. Need to look further north and south.


----------



## hooked4367 (Dec 17, 2021)

My friend has been killing them. I've only managed to catch one early season I don't have a boat or kayak so I have to do everything mainly from shore


----------



## BallisticJoel (Jan 21, 2020)

Hey hey! I dwell in the town of Seagrove, "not a grove by the sea". Dead center of the state. I Mostly fish on topsail. Sold my Vantage so now im down to a Glasser wrightwater 12'. Looking for a midsize skiff now. Getting back into fly fishing bit mostly use light tackle. Im down for an NC chat room or whatever. Tight lines brothers!!!


----------



## Hooked422 (Aug 20, 2020)

BallisticJoel said:


> Hey hey! I dwell in the town of Seagrove, "not a grove by the sea". Dead center of the state. I Mostly fish on topsail. Sold my Vantage so now im down to a Glasser wrightwater 12'. Looking for a midsize skiff now. Getting back into fly fishing bit mostly use light tackle. Im down for an NC chat room or whatever. Tight lines brothers!!!


I am boatless right now but saving up for my first skiff. If You are looking for a extra person to fish with im down. Im always looking to lean something new and I can help with gas and bring lunch


----------



## Chucklehead (Apr 22, 2018)

Sign me up! Raleigh and Beaufort. 
HB Guide


----------



## Mgwall (Apr 15, 2021)

I am in. Wake Forest and Topsail.
East cape evo on order


----------



## Willy_And_A_Moose (May 25, 2017)

Throw me on the list too, Raleigh and AB


----------

